# NBA Finals--Game 4: Heat @ Mavs



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*<center >









NBA Finals

Game 4












Mavericks Lead 2-1


Starting Lineups:


vs.


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

heat have a chance to tie the series at home. thats as far as ill go cuz i dont want to eat more crow.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

i think we will come out much more confident... dallas and detroit use there scare tactics... now that we now have exploits on this team, i think we have a better chance.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I think the biggest element to a Heat game is still missing.... the alley-oop.

D Wade and Shaq have perfected so many plays of that nature that it's unstoppable. If this is the game that alley-oop plays shows up, Miami gets a win tonight.

:cheers:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

This series has now begun, imo. We'll learn something about the psyche of both teams; have the Heat found the combination to the lock? Will the Mavericks get mad, or will doubt creep in and erode their grit?

Good stuff. I'd rather see this anyday than a sweep - and I really mean that. A seven game, balls to the wall loss is more entertaining to me.


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I think the biggest element to a Heat game is still missing.... the alley-oop.
> 
> D Wade and Shaq have perfected so many plays of that nature that it's unstoppable. If this is the game that alley-oop plays shows up, Miami gets a win tonight.
> 
> :cheers:


the alley-oop was possible when the man guarding shaq would step out to stop a driving wade.

Now shaq is double/triple teamed and it is tough to get the ball to him through an alley-oop pass. 

I dont know if the following can be executed.
When shaq throws the ball out, shaq moves not just trying to push the defender in, but moving to a different spot altogether, maybe even to the other side of the basket. In this case wade drives in and we could have an alley-oop.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Wade is so good he sees that Damp/Diop aren't leaving Shaq so he just finishes or tries to finish himself. I think this may be the first game we begin to see that sweet little lob to Shaq. 

LETS GET IT GOING PEOPLE!!!!! TIME TO EVEN UP THE SERIES!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i hope shaq picks terry again.. that was awesome


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> I think the biggest element to a Heat game is still missing.... the alley-oop.
> 
> D Wade and Shaq have perfected so many plays of that nature that it's unstoppable. If this is the game that alley-oop plays shows up, Miami gets a win tonight.
> 
> :cheers:


exacty what i said last game, but if you noticed we tried some of those, and you guys arent biting, if your not going to bite off your man, then we gotta take it staright to the hoop


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Game Scenario: Wade comes out with a noticeable limp. This, however, doesn't stop the flash, who scores 16 by halftime. Walker has a hot start, with 9 in the first half on 2-3 from 3 point range. Shaq has 11 points and 8 boards at halftime, too. Halftime score: Heat 57, Mavs 51. Nowitzki comes out storming in the second half, scoring a ridiculous 19 points in the 3rd quarter to give the Mavs an 80-74 lead going into the 4th quarter. However, Nowitzki spots Hasselhoff sitting in the crowd, and thinks of an elaborate plan to take him back to the hotel so he can lick some Hasselhoff nutsack. While contemplating this, Nowitzki loses concentration of the game, going 1-8 in the 4th quarter. Mavs lose by a score of Heat: 102, Mavs 99.... Post Game: Dirk Nowitzki is seen enticing Hasselhoff into the team bus... the cameras cut to the choleric Avery Johnson, who is seen throwing chairs in the press room, in a maniacal rage.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

If the Heat win this one, I think the momentum and power in this series shifts to us. Tonight is a key game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

My keys:

1. Less than 15 turnovers
2. Get to the line often, and make around 70%
3. Aggressive defense (which creates our offense)
4. Good shot selection and execution on offense (shoot around 47-50%)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

...and i'm off to the game.

GO HEAT!


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

let's go HEAT!!!!


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

'bring 'em out, bring 'em out'

i love that!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

If just one of our bench players can go off tonight plus the Wade and Shaq...we will have a ball game. Just one bench player need to go off today.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

God, Shaq is garbage now.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

how many times are they going to let dirk get away with his travelling? the guy just took 4 or 5 steps


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Wade is HOT right now!!


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

okay, way too many offensive rebounds for the mavs just now. what was that 3?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

that should have been and-1 for posey on that layup, he got shoved hard, that's disgusting that 3 guys miss that call


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Stackhouse is feeling it...


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

This team is much better when they are out and running.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

:cheers: Here is to Riley keeping Zo in the game to start the next quarter


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Alright, good 1st quarter.. Here's what we need to do differently for the rest of the game: be more aggressive on the boards. That one possession where the Mavs got like 4 offensive rebounds drove me nuts, even if they didn't convert on them. Next, Heat need to buckle down on Jerry Stackhouse. I don't want to see this guy go off for 36 points, but that's what he's headed for in this game. Now, let's keep up the team effort and toughness, and drive a stake into these Texas clowns.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Dirk went to Novecento restaurant last night and got kicked out. Everybody in the restaurant cussed him out. Its shameful that they did that but on the other hand it was quite funny. :clap:


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

:cheers: here's to Riley expanding his rotation+1 to include anderson


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> :cheers: here's to Riley expanding his rotation+1 to include anderson


yeah its real clear, maybe we out to get that and shoot it down low where Shandon and posey are catching it, that's where UD would come in good that shot, but then again his shoulder is hurt...Good def by SA so far..


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

its killin me but haslem picking up that tickytack 3rd foul might be for the best. shandon is sorely needed on the perimeter, for the 1000th time, id like DA to get some burn too.
posey was outside the restricted area, but diop missed the FT's anyway. up 9, wade coming back in for the rest of the 2nd qtr.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

That Superman commercial with Shaq is hilariously funny. "Kryptonite got nothing on me"


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Dirk went to Novecento restaurant last night and got kicked out. Everybody in the restaurant cussed him out. Its shameful that they did that but on the other hand it was quite funny. :clap:


did you see him there, or did you just hear about it?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> yeah its real clear, maybe we out to get that and shoot it down low where Shandon and posey are catching it, that's where UD would come in good that shot, but then again his shoulder is hurt...Good def by SA so far..


Sone, did you tape the pre-game segment on dwyane?


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> did you see him there, or did you just hear about it?



I cant tell you what I do for a living but yes I was there. I can tell you also that room service at the team hotel didnt feed him until 3 hours after his intial order.


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

forget all the technical stuff for a second...

we're just looking damn good out there!


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Is this still Shaqs team?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

hahahahah dirk is the worst ball handler ever!! finally gets called for a travle after walking at least 30 times this series, and he'scomplaining!!! yo im dying with how bad this dude travels


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Shandon Anderson...how about that SOB. lol :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

*never underestimate the heart of shandon anderson*


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> Sone, did you tape the pre-game segment on dwyane?


Sone, lol, Sonul, was it in the nba nation? I didnt see that i was out playing..maybe they'll replay it on NBatv?? why how was it?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> *never underestimate the heart of shandon anderson*


yeah man he wants to play man, and we could use his defense


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

g_leilani0111 said:


> forget all the technical stuff for a second...
> 
> we're just looking damn good out there!


We gotta hit our free throws..FREE throws


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i didnt wanna say ur real name bozo - it was really really good, i caught the last couple minutes , it was new footage, his dad talked alot about him. his brothers. i doubt itll be on nba-tv, they only show the segments done at halftime


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

get the fck outta here!!!!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This is how we should be playing, we keep this pace up and the Mavs are done. Shandon and Posey are playing great defense on "one of the best in the world."


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> i didnt wanna say ur real name bozo - it was really really good, i caught the last couple minutes , it was new footage, his dad talked alot about him. his brothers. i doubt itll be on nba-tv, they only show the segments done at halftime


danggggggggggggggggggggggg maybe youtube????? Niky


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

OT: anyone heard MJ joined the bobcats as a second owner...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

the Heat re-discovered themselves in the 1st half. if history tells me anything, is that the Heat will come out flat and do nothing in the beginning of the 3rd qt and Mavs will shoot lights out. i hope im wrong


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

With Riley making strides in the rotation like he has today Miami will overcome the late surge of the Mavs. Consider Haslem and Williams is still on the bench and Shaq is yet to get started. If Riles continue to use Shandon to hassle Dirk, by the time Haslem gets back in the game he will be rested and ready to tackle Dirk. I think Posey still have some more high percentage threes up his sleeves.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> I cant tell you what I do for a living but yes I was there. I can tell you also that room service at the team hotel didnt feed him until 3 hours after his intial order.


yeah, the announcers mentioned that in the beginning of the game


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Stackhouse is a luck ***** if Shaq got up he would be knocking that ***** out


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

Omg Stackhouse.. Wtf?!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I dont think Shaq woulda done somthing he knew the situation he already has one tech, but how aobut that, Dwyane Wade goes to him and holds him back...I'd like to see a sub for Jason Williams in right now so we can get some def on Terry, hes seem to caught fire, i'd liek to see them put Wade on him..


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Let Wade run the point and put Anderson back in the game.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> With Riley making strides in the rotation like he has today Miami will overcome the late surge of the Mavs. Consider Haslem and Williams is still on the bench and Shaq is yet to get started. If Riles continue to use Shandon to hassle Dirk, by the time Haslem gets back in the game he will be rested and ready to tackle Dirk. I think Posey still have some more high percentage threes up his sleeves.


It's about time riley realized he has some help on the bench


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I dont think Shaq woulda done somthing he knew the situation he already has one tech, but how aobut that, Dwyane Wade goes to him and holds him back...I'd like to see a sub for Jason Williams in right now so we can get some def on Terry, hes seem to caught fire, i'd liek to see them put Wade on him..


I don't think so either. It was a smart thing DWade to hold him back and a dumb decision for JWill to make that pass


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

WTF, that was a CHARGE


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Did pat forget that he has timeouts??? How about sticking GP in for JW for some defense, they cut it to 11, when does he want to use his TO's and his Defense players??


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

MOHeat said:


> I don't think so either. It was a smart thing DWade to hold him back and a dumb decision for JWill to make that pass


well i thnk he knew that if Shaq dunked it it woulda brought hte crowd out of the roof!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

MOHeat said:


> It's about time riley realized he has some help on the bench


taht and soem timeouts...


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

HEat cannot relax in the 4th. Miami needs to focus on lessening turn overs by handling the ball well, force the Mavs to foul, keep Dirk from scoring. Dwayne and Shaq need to get hot, and Walker needs to continue to contribute inside and with passes and deflections. No 3 ball unless it is a last resort.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Does Riley really feel comfertable taking out Wade right now?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

im not happy with shaq stepping under dirk, that's what artest did to him and he was out 6 weeks. besides, id rather have dirk in the game, he's hurting his team.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We've had a few offensive fouls early, we dont want to get into the penalty early in the fourth qtr


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> im not happy with shaq stepping under dirk, that's what artest did to him and he was out 6 weeks. besides, id rather have dirk in the game, he's hurting his team.


i dont think he did it on purpose..And it wasnt that foot, he didnt land on Shaq's foot, his other ankle just got sprained...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

nah he landed on his foot trust me


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

shaq makin those ft's look easy all of a sudden. made his last 5!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

How about JP's contribution tonight...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

dirk no-show-itski


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

a 22-point lead...

:jump:


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

My boy Wade is killing. That's the best player of the playoffs.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

its like night and day with posey since the playoffs started. he didnt do all the important, little things he's doing now, during the season. he shot good all year, but the steals, deflections, always in the right place at the right time. he's been doing it right from the bulls series. and hes cut down on the bonehead plays.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow, kapono gettin pt over derek anderson


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

gentlemen.....we actually have a series.

The mavs tried to get physical with Miami earlier in the game, but The heat has owned the paint all season and the playoffs, so Dallas resorted to jump-shots, and in this game they have looked like every jump shooting team the Heat has faced


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

a complete game by the Heat. im happy to see them be consistent through out the game


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

The bench woke up and Riley adapted by expanded his rotation like I 've been calling for. Hopefully he will experiment a bit and include the other guy named Anderson as well. The bench was superb, but no time to celebrate. Heat must win the next game as well. :cheers:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

word moHeat , why is pat hating on DA


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This series is now ours for the taking.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

MOHeat said:


> Wow, kapono gettin pt over derek anderson


The Heat are mad with Derek because he didnt want to waive a clause in his contract that would save us money. That might be a reason why Riley hasnt played him. Derek needs to take one for the team and realize this is the finals.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

The MAMBA said:


> My boy Wade is killing. That's the best player of the playoffs.


**********you have been instigating on this board since this series started, now Wade is your boy?

careful now.

-Gio305


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> The Heat are mad with Derek because he didnt want to waive a clause in his contract that would save us money. That might be a reason why Riley hasnt played him. Derek needs to take one for the team and realize this is the finals.


Yeah, he has a player option for next year and ain't gone opt out of it. Think it's for $2.5mil


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

UD40 said:


> This series is now ours for the taking.


Are you sure? As far as I can see, if Heat is not capable to steal even one game on Dallas's court, they will just be a Eastern Conference Champion only.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Man, I only saw the tail end of it, but what a game. What a resurgence by the Heat, let's hope this momentum continues into Game 5, because we really need it.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Awesome. Wade is a friggin machine! The more this series goes on, the more Shaq is going to score. They simply cannot afford to stick to him and leave Wade 1 on 1 anymore.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> **********you have been instigating on this board since this series started, now Wade is your boy?
> 
> careful now.
> 
> -Gio305


Uhh, yeah. Where have I said anything to make you think otherwise>


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

anyone thinking the same thing as me about that Stackhouse foul, they suspended JP for one game on that hit on Henrich, this one tonight was def harder. I doubt ther'll be a suspension though


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

TwiBlueG35 said:


> Are you sure? As far as I can see, if Heat is not capable to steal even one game on Dallas's court, they will just be a Eastern Conference Champion only.


That was the old, slow Heat. Now you're witnessing the fast and efficient Heat. The tide has turned. I think the Heat could very well take a game in Dallas.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

blh5387 said:


> That was the old, slow Heat. Now you're witnessing the fast and efficient Heat. The tide has turned. I think the Heat could very well take a game in Dallas.


Yeah but it starts with the Heat taking care of business on Sunday.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Miami Heat, we've missed you, welcome back. Finally we played ball like the way we've been playing throughout the playoffs, and look at the outcome. That team was non existant in the first three games, I give Dallas credit for that but, it seems like we've found the key to the lock and we've got the momentum. We're right back in this series.

Are you taking us seriously now Dallas fans?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

what 
a
game!!!!

The AAA owns everyone...the crowd refuses to let this Heat team lose!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What was that chant they were doing when Dirk was shooting foul shots. Sounded like "David Hasselhoff" but I couldn't make it out.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Heated said:


> What was that chant they were doing when Dirk was shooting foul shots. Sounded like "David Hasselhoff" but I couldn't make it out.


yeah thats waht it was, they had a memo going out to the fans to chant that, they had it for game 3 also but i really didnt hear the crowd doing it that day


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Damn Sadly this was the only game i couldnt make it at AAA.
so far i am 16-1 the last 2 years when i went to the playoffs.

Awesome game by DWade and Mourning who i think has been dissapearing in game 1,2,and 3.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> yeah thats waht it was, they had a memo going out to the fans to chant that, they had it for game 3 also but i really didnt hear the crowd doing it that day


They have it on the monitors every time he goes to the line....actually, I thought it was louder tonight than it was last game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

MOHeat said:


> Wow, kapono gettin pt over derek anderson


 It's Kapono's first playoff minutes ever. Riley was just being nice


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

"My impression was my daughters tackle me harder when I come home ... It actually felt pretty good to get hit like that. Thank you, Jerry, I appreciate it." 
-- Heat center Shaquille O'Neal on a hard foul courtesy Jerry Stackhouse.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> "My impression was my daughters tackle me harder when I come home ... It actually felt pretty good to get hit like that. Thank you, Jerry, I appreciate it."
> -- Heat center Shaquille O'Neal on a hard foul courtesy Jerry Stackhouse.


 When did he say that lol?


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> When did he say that lol?


At his press conference


----------

